# help overclocking



## satsworld (Jun 22, 2012)

i5 2500k with hyper 212 evo and 700 corsair psu...
how much can i overclock?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 22, 2012)

4.4-4.6 GHz is pretty much achievable with that Combo in my opinion.

*Provided Air Ventilation is Properly laid out with Case Fans


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 23, 2012)

And which PSU are you using?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 23, 2012)

satsworld said:


> 700 corsair psu...





on topic...4.5 would be sweet...keep an eye on llc...which mother board?


----------



## satsworld (Jun 24, 2012)

mobo gigabyte z68xp-ud3
psu corsair 700w


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 30, 2012)

Old thread ? I can overclock mine to 5GHZ with Core voltage set to 1.33V. On 100% load, ( Prime95 test ) , the max temp was 88C with push-pull config on Hyper 212 EVO.

What bothered me is the System power consumption. The system consumed *273 W* at full load while being benched. More than 150-160W alone !!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 30, 2012)

^^can you show us the llc setting and a cpu-z and hw monitor screenshot?


----------

